# انا جديد اريد تعبئة فريون سبلت



## ارمادا (14 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة احتاج خطوات تعبئة فريون لمكيف سبلت ناشونال 18000 وحدة وكم لازم يكون الضغط دخول وخروج انا حاولت اتصفح ولكن مالقيت المعلومة وشكرا 0سعيد بانضمامي لهذا المنتدى انا مهندس طائرات متقاعد


----------



## طلال شعبان (14 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
1. توفير عدة العمل " جهاز شحن وفاكيم و وسيط التبريد و ماء وصابون للتاكد من التسرب"
2. كشف على عدم وجود تسرب بالمكيف.
3.أجراء عملية سحب الهواء"الفاكيم " لمدة ساعة تقريبا.
4.البدء فى عملية الشحن الكمية الاولى للمكيف فى حالة عدم التشغيل.
5.يتم تشغيل المكيف واستكمال عملية الشحن مع متابعة الضغوط Lp &hp بحيت لا يزيد الضغط المنخفض عن 4 بار يالنسبة لغاز الفريون R22 مع مقارنة شدة التيار الامبير للمكيف.


----------



## نور جابر (15 مايو 2008)

اولا : اشكر اخي طلال علي المعلومه لاخي ارمادا
ثانيا : احب اضيف الاتي:-
1- من الافضل ان تشاهد عمليه الشحن من اي فني لتلاشي الاخطاء
2-يوجد بالاسواق كتب مرفق بداخلها صور توضح طريقه توصيل الخراطيم والعدادات لاجراء عمليه الاختبار عن التسريب و عمل (الفاكيوم ) تفريغ المواسير من الهواء الجوي قبل الشحن للتأكد من خلو
الدائره من الرطوبه واي غازات اخري .
3-اذا قررت التجربه بنفسك فاتبع الاتي :-
*يمكنك عمل الفاكيوم بدون ماكينة الفاكيوم وذلك بتركيب خرطوم عداد الضغط المنخفض بابرة القياس الموجوده علي خط السحب بالضاغط ولتميزه( خط السحب هو ذوقطر اكبر من خط الطرد )
*فتح ابرة قياس الضغط العالي ملحوظه (اذا كان الماسوره الشعريه بالوحده الخارجيه فسوف تجد ابرةالضغط العالي منفصله عن مواسير الدخول والخروج من الضاغط اما اذا كان الماسوره الشعريه او اداة الانتشار بالوحده الداخليه فسوف تكون ابرة الضغط العالي هي الموجوده علي ماسوره الدخول ذات القطر الاصغر )
وبعد فتح ابره الضغط العالي تقوم بتشغيل الضاغط(الوحده الخارجيه )
*سوف يخرج الهواء من الدائره خلال 5دقاتق علي الاكثر وبعد توقف خروج الهواء تمررالفريون من الاسطوانه عبر عداد الضغط المنخفض الي الضاغط ليدخل الفريون ليأخذ بقايا الهواء بالدائر وذلك بنسبه تعادل كمية الهواء الذي خرج من الدائره ثم تعيد غلق ابرة الضغط العالي قبل فصل الضاغط حتي لايدخل الهواء مره اخري بالدائره .
*وبعدغلق ابرة الضغط العالي وتوقف الضاغط تقوم بفتح محبس الفريون بعداد الشحن لتمرر الفريون بالدائره حتي ضغط 60psi وذلك الضغط لاختبار التسريب ثم تضع رغاوي الصابون علي اماكن التوصيل (اللواكير )بين الوحدتين الداخليه والخارجيه واماكن اللحام وابر القياس للبحث عن سبب هروب الشحنه السابقه ومعالجة مكان التسريب .
*وبعد معالجته ترفع الضغط الي120psi وذلك قبل التشغيل ثم تشغل الضاغط وسوف تلاحظ انخفاض
الضغط الي الصفر تقريبا ثم تفتح محبس الفريون لتدخل باقي الشحنه وهي 60psi تقريبا في وضع التشغيل وذلك عند درجه حراره الجو الخارجي (25درجه مئويه ) ومراجعة قراءة الامبير المكتوب علي لوحة البيانات الموجوده بالوحده الخارجيه للتأكد من الضاغط يعمل بحاله جيده بدون احمال اضافيه .وذلك بتعليق الكلامب امبير علي احدي اطراف(main power ) المغذيه للجهاز .
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .
واذا احتجت اي استفسار هذا *****ي nor102006&yahoo


----------



## المــــــــري (21 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 طبعا نا دخلت عرض بالموضوع كونه اعجبني وايضا اتلهف لمعرفته حيث انني اعاني ايضا من من نفس المشكلة تقريبا واعجبني الرد والشرح للاخ نور جــــــابر ولكن بعد الاطلاع والمعاينة على وحدة التكييف الخارجي لم اجد غير ابره واحده وهي في خط السحب ولم اجد ابره في خط الدفع ياترى هل المكيفات تختلف وايضا ارغب في معرفة اي من الخراطيم هو خرطوم ضغط منخفظ بالرغم انه عندي عداد الشحن وفيه ساعتين وحدة يمين ووحده يسار وبهم 3 خراطيم ازرق واصفر واحمر وذا لم يتم العثور على ابرة الدفع يتطلب مني تركيب وحده او انسى هالطريقه التي ذكرها الاخ نور جابر واتمنى لو فيه صور تبين لنا الطريقه وتسهل المتابعة وشكرا للجميع وبارك الله فيكم جميعا ​


----------



## kareem922 (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
طبعا نا دخلت عرض بالموضوع كونه اعجبني وايضا اتلهف لمعرفته حيث انني اعاني ايضا من من نفس المشكلة تقريبا واعجبني الرد والشرح للاخ نور جــــــابر ولكن بعد الاطلاع والمعاينة على وحدة التكييف الخارجي لم اجد غير ابره واحده وهي في خط السحب ولم اجد ابره في خط الدفع ياترى هل المكيفات تختلف وايضا ارغب في معرفة اي من الخراطيم هو خرطوم ضغط منخفظ بالرغم انه عندي عداد الشحن وفيه ساعتين وحدة يمين ووحده يسار وبهم 3 خراطيم ازرق واصفر واحمر وذا لم يتم العثور على ابرة الدفع يتطلب مني تركيب وحده او انسى هالطريقه التي ذكرها الاخ نور جابر واتمنى لو فيه صور تبين لنا الطريقه وتسهل المتابعة وشكرا للجميع وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (12 يوليو 2009)

بالنسبة لعميلة التفريغ رايت فني بدل من استخدام مضخة التفريغ يستخدم ضاغط خارجي(يكون معه حيث ذهب) ثم يوصل خط سحب هذا الضاغط مع ساعة المونفولد (ساعة الضغوط) ثم يوصل الساعة مع خط الخدمة للضاغط الرئيسي الموجود بوحدة التبريد ويشغل الضاغط الخارجي وهكذا تتم عملية التفريغ اما بالنسبة لعملية الشحن والتفريغ فيمكن تحميل ملف شحن هذة الثلاجة فقد يساعد كثيرا

http://mihd.net/mtuvpb
و
http://www.zshare.net/download/78118939f03f98/



وبالنسبة لمعرفة الشحنة المناسبة مراجعة الرابط التالي فهو قيد الطرح في هذا الملتقى الهندسي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142351-2.html

اتمنى التوفيق لكم جميعا


----------



## خالدة نصرت (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم,,أخي مهندس أرمادا،أن فكرة شحن المكيف تكون 1ـ بسحب الهواء الموجود في المكيف لمدة كافية وذلك عندما يهبط كيج الشحن لأوطئ نقطة فية وكيج الشحن او الضغط الواطئ دائماً لونة أزرق والضغط العالي لونة أحمر،ثم تعطي الغاز للمكيف وبدون تشغيلة الى ان يصل مؤشر الكيج الازرق لأقصى حد فية بعدها قم بتشغيلة وراقب التيار وأعطي غاز الى ان يصل الغاز الى حدود psig40ثم اوقف اعطاء الغاز للأمدة 20 دقيقة وسترى ان ضغط الغاز سيرتفع هذا اذا كان المحرك روتر وبعدها حدد كمية الزيادة على عامل درجة الحرارة والافضل حدد الزيادة على قرأة التيار حسب ما هو مكتوب على المكيف،،ملاحظة.أن كيج الشحن يتكون من 3أنابيب مرنة تركب فية الفتحة الوسط للخدمة دائماً اي تركب بجهاز تفريغ الهواء او اسطوانة الغاز,والأثنين الباقيتين واحد للضغط العالي والأخرى للمنخفض أي الذي لونة ازرق.


----------

